# You Know You Own Pocket Pets When....



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Since we have so many rat owners I thought this would be a fun thing to start. I think mice, hamsters, guinea pigs, and gerbils could fit in here too. Even the rabbit or two. This is just a fun list to know how crazy we all are about our pets and some common things pocket pet and rodent owners deal with.

You Know you own pocket pets when....

1.You walk through the cat and dog sections reading the ingredients on treats to see if your rats can have them.
2.You see a bird house in the craft store and the first thing you ask is if it was built for treated pine. The first thing that crosses your mind is "my mice would love this."
3.You walk into the pet store and don't leave without new chew toys, hammocks, and more treats than one man can carry.
4.You get pooped on my your mouse or hamster and don't care. Whatever you clean the cage anyways.
5.You feel the need to talk in a high pitched voice to your rats since they speak to each other on a higher frequency.
6.You wake up in the morning only to trip on the hamster ball you forgot to put away last night after your pets were playing in it.
7.Bedding on the ground is a common floor decoration from the cages.
8.When you have a toy chest full of chew toys and nothing else.
9.When you see ceder bedding in the pet store you have a rant to yourself in the middle of the aisle. 
10.Bird toys, cat toys, and dog toys are all fair game to your rat.
11.You feel the need to squeak a lot when trying to explain something to your pets.
12.Shopping for cages is the most exciting thing next to decorating them.
13.You have five bags of frozen peas in the freezer with sticky notes reading "Rats Only."
14.Half the food in the fridge also has sticky notes on them saying "Rats Only."
15.Freeze dried worms are not just for reptiles.
16.When your pet free ranges in your room you stuff socks and towels into every crack known to man.
17.When you have a lid over your trashcan and boxes stacked around the lever because you know the rats will learn how to open it eventually.
18.When you plan elaborate ways to keep your pet from chewing on cords and keeping them away from your electronics.
19.When you try to 'proof' the room only to be outsmarted by your pet in the first 15 seconds they are out of their cage.
20.When running mazes becomes both a sport, a science, and a great way to learn your pet won't run the maze but rather jump over the cardboard walls you spent the pas 15 hours making.
21.When you open your sock drawers and find mounds of food hidden amongst them.
22.When important papers mysteriously vanish the first place you look is in your pets cage.
23.Newspapers are not just for reading.
24.Toilet paper roles are fun toys and you start to hoard them and wonder if your pet is ever going to use all these.
25.You eat the last two eggs in the carton so you can give the carton to your pets.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I do not keep rats but that sounds great I live in a humid room with fish food and supplies everywhere and most if not all my money goes to my pets. Great jokes.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

When you find Kaytee Clean & Cozy in your fish tank.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

xD amen to that. My rats threw some of their carefresh bedding from their litter box on the shelf where my fish is. They must think he is getting cold and tried to insulate him. What goes through their head sometimes when they do these things. I just don't understand, I just don't.


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

lololol i horde like little box's like pop tart box's and stuff so every time i do a litter change she has a new box to let loose on. And the high pitch voice too! I always talk with my rattie when its feeding time sure she's old In terms of her life span,but she will always be my little baby so I'll still do it. haha


----------

